# Seagate FreeAgent Drive Problems



## yvettegr (Sep 27, 2008)

I have an iMac 2.4 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo running Mac OS X 10.5.5.

The 500 GB Seagate Harddrive shows up with the info that 391.37GB is used with 74.27 available. But when I click on the hard drive it show the 74.27 available but shows zero files.

Sometimes, when I click the hierarchical structure shows up and as I click on a folder it disappears until all the folders have disappeared.

When I try to run Disk Utility I get two errors:

Unable to checksum EX-8 (name of the drive). (Permission denied)

First Aid failed
Disk Utility stopped verifying "EX-8" because the following error was encountered:
Filesystem verify or repair failed.

I tried running Repair in Drive Genius 2 and get the following error:

Device Error
Unmount failed for device 'disk2s3' with 'Operation not permitted (The disk may be in use by an application.)' (0xC001).

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

is it an external hard drive? or is it a hard drive inside an external drive enclosure? ... 
have you tried using the disk utility to re-partition it? ... i would use the "erase" tab in the disk utility and recreate the partitions in the "partitions" tab.

i actually am not a fan of seagate. in my experience they kinda suck for hard drives. i wouldn't be surprised if it was something wrong with the actual hard disk.

i would also try using a different port (is it usb? or is it firewire?) and restarting your computer with it plugged in to the new port. and maybe even try it in a different computer to see if maybe windows will reformat it for you and then you can take it back to your mac and reformat it for mac.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Was the drive always used on a Mac? Was it pre-partitioned and where did the data that is on it come from?


----------

